# Veteran's Badge in the New App ?



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

I was too lazy to get the military veteran's designation in the old app. Now that I have the new app I figured I should update veteran's status. Can't find how to do it with new app. Called driver CS and they say its a feature which they are working on to get into the new app (blah, blah, typical corp BS).

Does anyone have the Veteran designation in the old app and did it transfer to the new app?

Thanks & Cheers!


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Yes I'm a vet and had my status verified in the old app... I had a few email exchanges with CS (about 3 weeks ago) with the new app and they said uninstall and reinstall (I did). I don't even see a place for it so I placed the info on the top of my profile so it shows without scrolling down... I figured some people would start complaining and it will be fixed (or not...). After 3 emails I gave up...


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I was registered on the old app but I never saw anything different, nor see anything different on the new app.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Figures...they have a way...

Of making things harder...

Than needed at every turn....

Technology company my monkey a$$...

Rakos


----------



## kdyrpr (Apr 23, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> I was registered on the old app but I never saw anything different, nor see anything different on the new app.


Same here


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

My guess is in 2014 when Uber's crap was hitting the fan pretty hard, they tried to join the good citizen club by recognizing Vets. Now its 2018, they don't need the social capital anymore so Veterans are kicked to the curb.


----------



## Dug_M (Feb 16, 2017)

Uber_Dubler said:


> My guess is in 2014 when Uber's crap was hitting the fan pretty hard, they tried to join the good citizen club by recognizing Vets. Now its 2018, they don't need the social capital anymore so Veterans are kicked to the curb.


That's true now Vets are out of vogue because Trump is behind them... Maybe they should start an anti flag campaign and make it against the TOS to have an American flag on your bumper or car. Better Yet No Veteran hats in the back windows... (_That does get me some tips, I have two facing forward instead of backwards...._) Anyway it might make them more poplar to *Millennial's. *Then they can use Colin Kaepernick as a spokesman in their commercials... and them BOOM! that would kill what was left of the #deleteUber campaign. I bet ridership would increase and everyone will make more money... Drivers and Uber will be happy.... (_I love a happy ending..._)


----------



## Uber_Dubler (Apr 4, 2018)

steveK2016 said:


> I was registered on the old app but I never saw anything different, nor see anything different on the new app.


Actually, that's what I thought happened to me. I thought I registered, didn't see any change so I figured I did something wrong and just gave up.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

Uber_Dubler said:


> Actually, that's what I thought happened to me. I thought I registered, didn't see any change so I figured I did something wrong and just gave up.


It is possible that the pax app shows something different but I dont know. Most pax know I'm prior service when they check my plates and see us Army plates anyways. It was cheaper and i had my DD214 with me anyways and its already gotten me out of a traffic ticket. Texas loves their veterans!


----------

